# 2K3 SE-R - Audio options for MP3 Player



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello from a new 2003 Sentra SE-R owner ... I got it with all options, thus the Audio Fanatic package.

Now, I have, as I can obviously see, only a cd player/radio. I also own mp3 players, with standard mini-plug outputs. On my old car, I used a tape-deck adapter to play MP3s. 

What options do I have now?

I am well aware of:

Radio FM Transmitters. In fact, I bought the iRock and the SoundFeed 120. I'm trying them out, returning the worst. The iRock is smaller, sleeker, cuter, but only has for preset FM bands. The SF120 basically can cover any frequency using dials, *but* since it is dial based, it is less precise...

What are my options for "direct connect" of my mp3 player? Note: since this is a leased car, I don't want something too destructive, or too involved and risky. 

So here are some questions, but I will obviously listen to any comments you guys/girls may have:

* Should I and can I easily replace the cd/radio, *without giving up the fact that I spent already $$$ for the audio fanatic* for a model that includes some sort of "line-in"? I'm don't totally love the factory cdplayer/radio, I have to say...

* Adding a tape-deck - is that easy or does Nissan not provide "an extra connector" for a tape-deck? Also, do I need to get a powerful tape deck or not? (i've seen cheap "30W" tape decks - will It be ok?)

* Is there not a way to simply hook up the mp3 player directly to the sound system somehow, just running some wire and plugging it somewhere?


Thanks for all your suggestions,

- Eddie


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

BTW, is Crutchfield good at this stuff, where I could just call them up and they'd make sure an install of an extra tape-deck works without a hitch? (do they know well the interior specs on new cars?)

EDIT: Called them, they're pointing me to the Clarion FM200S FM Modulator. Is it easy to install? Is it good quality?

- Eddie


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm left hangin' here. I bought a 2003 SE-R a couple weeks ago and am left without my Archos Jukebox. I tried an iRock transmitter, but it didn't work well in the SE-R (but it was fine in an F-150... odd). I had a high-pitched hum that was perfectly tuned to make me insane.

What have you done for your mp3 players? I, too, have the Audio Fanatic package, so I'm not too keen on replacing the CD player, unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I see 2 good options here but I'm not sure how it works with the B15.

If you want to replace your radio, you can get one with a built in RCA aux input. You get a wire with RCA plugs on one end and a headphone jack on the other, and it will allow you to plug the player in through the back of the head unit.

You could also get a radio that has CD-R/MP3 playback to help out with your mp3 needs.

as for the FM modulator and SF120 (if there is a difference between the 2), an FM modulator has a positive feed (must be run to a switch so you can turn the modulator on and off). It has a grounding feed, 2 RCA input jacks, an input for the wire coming from the cars antenna, and an output wire that plugs into the FM antenna plug in the back of the radio. I really don't like FM modulators b/c they F*ck with the antenna signal and it's alot of wiring, you're better off finding a radio that already has RCA inputs for an auxilary source.

If you're getting buzzing from the modulator, it is a grounding problem. Make sure the negative wire and the case of the FM modulator are properly grounded and not touching the metal casing of the actual radio.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

Since I've posted this, I ended up getting an mp3-capable deck, the JVC KDSX980 (replaced by 990 I think today, no idea what's different). And now I find myself playing mp3 CDs much much more than using the mp3 player!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good deal, does the head unit display the ID3 file info?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

Sure does! It's only on one line though, scrolls medium/slow which is ok, but not perfect IMHO.

Do note that this deck (perhaps the 990 fixes this?) has slight "noise" while playing mp3s, noticeable at lowest volume. (like a tic-tic-tic sound, as if you are hearing the cd spin/head access or something)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

How did you install it? Does it look horribly out of place? My SE-R's moulding appears to be part of the factory CD player.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Puggles said:


> *How did you install it? Does it look horribly out of place? My SE-R's moulding appears to be part of the factory CD player. *


the molding is a part of the cd player, but you can get a plastic mounting piece that replaces it and looks just like stock for maybe $10. Go to www.crutchfield.com and go to the installation accessories section under cd players to find them


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

Puggles said:


> *How did you install it? Does it look horribly out of place? My SE-R's moulding appears to be part of the factory CD player. *


I got a kit from Best Buy (the default one they have matching your car model) and installed it myself -- the only thing is a slight gap from the bottom of the new cover, just a slit that at night time, under the right angle, shines some light from within to the outside, but it's barely noticeable, and perhaps even stylish


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

I just bought one - the whole thing (JVC KDSX990) from Crutchfield, with a "metallic" moulding for $199.00. Took 45 minutes to install, the only hangup was that I didn't hook up power to the amplifier (blue wire with white line) so it "worked" the first time I started the car, but no sound came from the speakers. Oops.  I hadn't soldered those wires yet because they said something like "If you don't think you have an amp or an automatic antenna, just tape these off". I didn't really think I had a factory installed amp for the whole sound system, I thought it was just the subwoofer in the trunk... Oops.


Anyway, it's awesome now. The only downside is a small clicking noise when playing from an mp3 CD at low volume. It's a bit annoying when playing classical, but not at all on rock.


----------

